# Blizzard vs. Hammer



## derMichi (8. August 2004)

Hallo! 

Ein paar kúrze Fragen, die Suchfunktion konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen:

Wo sind die wesentlichen Unterschiede zwischen den beiden Rahmen Blizzard vs. Hammer? Was kosten die (nur Rahmen)? Was wiegen die? 

Für heftigste Touren (meist Weltreisen) empfiehlt sich ja ein Stahlrahmen. Hat er sonst Vorzüge? Sind die beiden solche typischen Stahlrahmen die der ärmste Bauer in Jugoslawien noch nachschweißen könnte?

Danke


----------



## Airhaenz (8. August 2004)

Ich hab ne 97 Hammer Race Rahmen.

Kann nur sagen, der ist unkapputbar. Hab damit auch schon Sachen gemacht, die bei Weiten schon nicht mehr unter CC fallen.

Ist halt nen geschweisster Crommoly Rahmen. Sollte also einfach zu reparieren sein.

Nach meinem Wissen ist das Blizzard von der Geometrie gleich, aber deutlich leichter, da dünnere Rohre verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. August 2004)

Hammer 725 Reynolds CrMo Steel, Blizzard 853 Reynolds CrMo Steel. Geometrie ist identisch. Hammer gibt es nur als Komplettrad, Das Blizzard nur als Rahmen. Gewicht meines Blizzard 04er Frames ist in 19,5 Zoll 2350 gr,also kein Leichtgewicht. Darüberhinaus ist die Lackierung beim Blizzard aufwendiger und schöner. Blizzard Rahmen kostet laut Liste 890  (ich habe meinen für 699 bekommen), das Hammer Komplettbike liegt meines Wissens bei 1790 .


----------



## Airhaenz (9. August 2004)

Dann ist mein Hammer Race Rahmen doch glatt leichter. 17,5Zoll knappe 2kg


----------



## Phil Claus (9. August 2004)

Hi Klenkes81,

Nihil Baxters Angaben über die bikes waren alle korrekt - nice job. Das Gewicht des Hammer Rahmens im Vergleich zum Blizzard ist bei einer Grösse von 18.5" 213 Gramm schwerer.

"Steel is real" sagt man dort wo ich die meiste Zeit meines Lebens verbracht habe, und auf "rocky, rutty, and tight trails" fühlt sich kein Hardtail besser und komfortabler als ein Stahlbike an, der natürliche "Flex" von Stahl ist verantwortlich für dieses "Special Feeling". Und selbstverständlich sieht eine Stahlrahmen von der Optik einfach filigraner, d.h. schöner aus.


----------

